# Potty training nightmare. (Help! This dog is a terror)



## New Owner (Sep 6, 2013)

I've had my GSD for about 4 months now, she is 8.5 months old.
We got her from a pet store, big no no, I know, but I couldn't help it, she was adorable and I fell in love with her.

Now four months later we cannot potty train her. We've tried everything. Potty pads, crating her for two hours after she eats then letting her out for an hour, we scold her when she has accidents, and we give her treats when she does her business outside.
We almost had it, but now it's right back to square one. She will pee outside, but for the life of us we cannot get her to poop outside. As soon as we look away after letting her inside she poops!

We can't buy her toys, because as soon as we leave her alone with them she rips them to shreds and eats them (even the tough rope toys!) She tears up everything she can find. When we try to play with her with them she has no interest what so ever!
Her chewing has gotten so out of hand that we had to set up a make-shift door in the kitchen so that's the only room she has access to.


We don't want to have to find her a new home, but she is an absolute terror, she doesn't respond to training no matter how much we work with her or what methods we try, we're at our wits end and we can't afford a professional trainer.


----------



## Kaun (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're having so much trouble with your GSD pup.

I have read some excellent ideas on potty training on this forum that definitely helped me with my puppy. I hope you will get some advice with that. I don't classify myself as an expert or even an amateur on potty training but I have been watching my puppy like a hawk and confined her when I can't. I understand that it's not a lot of fun with an 8.5 month old but cleaning up potty mistakes again and again is even less fun!

Regarding toys, I have a lot of experience with ruined toys through my terrier. If she has 30 seconds on her own with toys it's gone. The first step was to remove all toys. There are only toys if I am supervising the play with them. I taught her to retrieve and had treats on hand so that I could play ball or frisbee with her. To this date it's one of few games I do play with her. She has never been one to tug but I am also working to teach her to enjoy it.
Instead of toys I try to give my dog and puppy a lot of chew bones. I also give a lot of raw bones but not everybody likes doing that. This has helped tremendously to redirect the puppy when she's going crazy wanting to tear everything she can find around the house. A large bone almost never fails to buy me peace of mind.

Another thing I do to redirect that energy and has worked for me so far is a stuffed and frozen kong (my terrier has a black one) and I also bought a Kong Wobbler for both. The Wobbler is a food dispenser. Both dogs are quicker emptying it than I'd have liked but it does make them work for a few minutes for their food. A cheap method is also to throw food into the grass if you have a fenced yard. You spread it across the yard and make the dog search for it.

With training, what exactly have you tried with her? I really enjoy working with a clicker and more recently marker training (pretty much the same). Both of my dogs come bouncing when they know what's up and try really really hard. I would try to use something really tasty, like cut up hot dogs, steak pieces or something your dog sees high value in. I would always try going with food first but some dogs work a lot harder for toys. It helps if the toy used is high value and only used during training. 
Figure out what motivates her and make training fun and engaging. Reward like your life depends on it while she's catching onto what you're asking. To begin with demand only what you know before you start she can succeed with and then slowly you can start demanding more. Usually a lack of success with training is confusion or if you're asking too much or simply if the dog doesn't enjoy it. It's the handler's job to change that.

You should also make sure she is getting enough exercise as that's the biggest factor for a dog being able to calm down in the house. Training is also an outlet for mental energy which most dogs also require, especially breeds like the GSD. If you can give your dog some kind of a job to do, chances are that your dog will reward you for it.

Finally, if you have exercised your dog, played with her and trained her and she has access to something she can chew; If you are fairly certain that her needs have been met, sometimes it's okay to just tie or crate her somewhere close to you where she can't do any harm. I do control my dogs to the extent that if I know I have fulfilled their needs, I get to say "hey, right now we're going to relax". At this moment my puppy is tied and sleeping next to my husband. I know that when she wakes up and starts moving it's time to go out to potty and go for a short walk before we go to sleep for the night.

Good luck, I hope you find some ways that work to make owning your girl more enjoyable.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I have read that dogs who get scolded for going potty inside may eventually hide inside when they go to the bathroom. They are smart, but they don't understand they are being punished for going potty inside- they believe they are being punished for going potty. 

We used the bell method. Jingle the bell every time he goes outside and no playing outside until he goes to the bathroom. This way he learned business first then fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

alot of good advice above.

Exercise? How much does she get? A tired dog is a good dog.

Housebreaking? Easy, tether her to you and she isn't out of your site for one second unless she's in a crate. I don't mean to be harsh but, When she has an accident in the house, don't scold her, its not 'her' fault, it's because you are not watching her.

Sign up for an obedience class, you will learn alot and so will your dog. 

It's sad to read that you bought her because she was cute and now you may have to rehome her because she is not that cute little puppy anymore and getting into lots of trouble 

You may be frustrated, it sounds like she is to, the best thing to do is go to an obedience class with a good instructor that will teach you how to train her, and use up some of that puppy energy in a positive way.


----------



## New Owner (Sep 6, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> We used the bell method. Jingle the bell every time he goes outside and no playing outside until he goes to the bathroom. This way he learned business first then fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How did you get your dog to not play first? That's all she does, and since whenever we put her on a leash, all she does is chew it and refuse to move anywhere ( another thing we've had no success with her with) I can't use that method of potty training. 
She is beyond stubborn and constantly trying to play the role of the alpha female, so she doesn't listen to me unless I am nearly yelling at her.


----------



## New Owner (Sep 6, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> It's sad to read that you bought her because she was cute and now you may have to rehome her because she is not that cute little puppy anymore and getting into lots of trouble


We aren't thinking about re-homing her because she isn't cute, we just don't have the energy, the time, or the money, to devote to her stubbornness.
We both work 9-10 hour factory shifts so the original plan was for her to be over at our friend's house playing with their dogs and getting socialized while we are working, but due to the fact that she cannot be let out of anyone's sight ever, that's not feasible. We knew it would be work, but this is getting ridiculous. 8.5 months old and she still isn't potty trained, it's just endless frustration. 

We crate her, but even when we do that all she does is yap and whine all night long, our jobs are tiring enough without a dog keeping us up at all hours of the night.
We really want it to work out, but she's making it impossible.


----------



## New Owner (Sep 6, 2013)

Kaun said:


> Sorry to hear you're having so much trouble with your GSD pup.
> 
> Regarding toys, I have a lot of experience with ruined toys through my terrier. If she has 30 seconds on her own with toys it's gone. The first step was to remove all toys. There are only toys if I am supervising the play with them. I taught her to retrieve and had treats on hand so that I could play ball or frisbee with her. To this date it's one of few games I do play with her. She has never been one to tug but I am also working to teach her to enjoy it.
> Instead of toys I try to give my dog and puppy a lot of chew bones. I also give a lot of raw bones but not everybody likes doing that. This has helped tremendously to redirect the puppy when she's going crazy wanting to tear everything she can find around the house. A large bone almost never fails to buy me peace of mind.


We've been working on trying to get her to play, but unless she is alone with the toy she won't even acknowledge that it exists. We could play with her with sticks, because that's really all she likes, but we are trying to get her to leave them alone because she is ruining our backyard by pulling everything up and apart. She has dug tile up in the kitchen in multiple spots, and "no chew" spray doesn't work. Our landlord is none too thrilled with us. 

She loves bones but at the rate she goes through them we can't afford to buy her a 10$ bone every day, so that's mainly a weekend thing.

Our other problem is, we have cats and she eats their food if let out of the kitchen. She also treats them like chew toys (steps on them, sits on them, bites them) so that's a problem too


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

My friend has a dog that was similar. It took a while to get him to poop outside. She says he was being shy))))

Whatever it was, he'd hold it the entire time they were outside and would then go as soon as they come in the house. 
Today he's fine and no accidents for months (he's 10 months old)

*(removed no relevance to topic)* 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I just finished reading the thread and it sounds like this is not about poop. It sounds like you're annoyed with her and don't want to put in the work (yes, it is a lot of work) to train her and stuff. 

All these problems can be solved. My dog ate catfood too, I made their feeding place very high up. They have no problems jumping up there but he can't. 

And she's not being stubborn or an alpha. She doesn't know what you're expecting from her and she's bored so she's expanding energy this way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would recommend you get in touch with a GSD rescue and have them rehome the dog.
Trained, well behaved dogs don't just happen to turn out that way. 

GSDs require a lot of work, training, patience and dedication. They also need an owner who has the time and at least some money to put into the dog.


----------



## New Owner (Sep 6, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> GSDs require a lot of work, training, patience and dedication. They also need an owner who has the time and at least some money to put into the dog.



It's that we've had her for four months and she hasn't learnt anything in those four months. We're tired of cleaning up poop, paying to rent a steam cleaner, buying new furniture because she destroys it, being griped at by our landlord for the walls, doors, and tile she destroys, having to constantly watch everything we put on counters because she pulls everything off counters and tears it to shreds or eats it.
We have money to put into her, she eats very expensive food, we bought her a bunch of toys all of which she destroyed, we bought her two nice beds all of which she destroyed, we don't have the money to keep buying this stuff over and over again on top of everything else she's costing us to repair. We're out of methods to try to potty train her with.

We're at our wits end with her, and the older she gets the more of a terror she becomes.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

New Owner said:


> How did you get your dog to not play first? That's all she does, and since whenever we put her on a leash, all she does is chew it and refuse to move anywhere ( another thing we've had no success with her with) I can't use that method of potty training.
> She is beyond stubborn and constantly trying to play the role of the alpha female, so she doesn't listen to me unless I am nearly yelling at her.


Stop yelling. It's not nice. I go outside and stand stock still. When he started to pee/poop I would say calmly "go potty" when he was done, THEN I became fun!!!!! She can play on her own however you are a statue!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

How much excersise is she getting? Actual walks? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

New Owner said:


> It's that we've had her for four months and she hasn't learnt anything in those four months. We're tired of cleaning up poop, paying to rent a steam cleaner, buying new furniture because she destroys it, being griped at by our landlord for the walls, doors, and tile she destroys, having to constantly watch everything we put on counters because she pulls everything off counters and tears it to shreds or eats it.
> We have money to put into her, she eats very expensive food, we bought her a bunch of toys all of which she destroyed, we bought her two nice beds all of which she destroyed, we don't have the money to keep buying this stuff over and over again on top of everything else she's costing us to repair. We're out of methods to try to potty train her with.
> 
> We're at our wits end with her, and the older she gets the more of a terror she becomes.


If she goes in the house and destroys things, it is your fault.

She is a dog.

She needs to chew, and she needs exercise.

If you don't provide adequate exercise, mental stimulation, things to do and appropriate things to chew, she is left to find these on her own, and what she does will not please you. 

If you do not learn the appropriate way to potty train and do not keep her crated, leashed or tethered at all times until she can be trusted, again, it is your fault.

You already say you are at your wits' end and that she is a terror.

The dog will be better off in another home where they understand her needs and provide for them. Please find a rescue.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I would recommend you get in touch with a GSD rescue and have them rehome the dog.
> Trained, well behaved dogs don't just happen to turn out that way.
> 
> GSDs require a lot of work, training, patience and dedication. They also need an owner who has the time and at least some money to put into the dog.


I wouldn't be quick to reccomend rehoming- let the OP try first. He's not beating his dog (doesn't sound like it) sounds more like the OP is dog naive. 

OP- send the dog to the groomer for a few hours, while the dog is gone go over everything with an enzyme cleaner. Start from scratch with the training. Pretend she's 9 weeks old. Back to the basics 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

lalachka said:


> _*removed*_
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 

Never, ever, stick anything into a dog's rectum. 
Never.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

erfunhouse said:


> I wouldn't be quick to reccomend rehoming- let the OP try first. He's not beating his dog (doesn't sound like it) sounds more like the OP is dog naive.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When people say they are fed up, believe them.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm with Sunflowers on this one. It sounds like the OP is in way over their head. Without the commitment to train despite cost, and with the level of frustration, it just doesn't sound like this situation is in the dog's best interests. An 8.5 month old pup is not a terror... It's a frustrated, misunderstood, dog not having its inherent needs met... And it will only get worse unless the OP makes a 180 on commitment. 

That said, the OP definitely can turn this situation around. It is not a lost cause. I have rehabbed much older dogs. It takes a lot of work and dedication though. And education. This forum is a great place to start!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

I know how exhausting it is to potty train. I swear it was like another baby. One that required me waking all the way up while taking him outside every couple of hours. Lots of enthusiastic praise and done. It was a couple of weeks, but he would not think of eliminating in the house now. He does still look to me every time for a good-boy, but he is! Happy to give it.
I recommend perserverence, a lot more exercise (mine requires at least 2-3 hours/day of concentrated training/exercise), and a much more regular schedule in general for potty and exercise.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> When people say they are fed up, believe them.


There are days I feel exasperated and frustrated with Sabo. It's a feeling and with commitment it can pass. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

But oh, how I hate saying rehome. 

New Owner... I understand it feels like you've tried everything, but I'm thinking you came here because there's something you've missed, something you haven't tried. There must be, because *any* dog can be potty trained in fewer than four months. It's definitely not the dog. 

My dogs are both adults now, but I still take them outside, say an excited "potty outside!" And wait patiently. And praise them when they go. For potty inside the house (which will end with the right techniques, I promise), I never say a word to the dog. I calmly and quietly clean the mess, and make sure I am making frequent trips outside and always praising for outside potties. Never scold for a potty. 

Have you tried taking her outside every hour on the hour? Ignore the mistakes. Praise the successes. That's how you can start from square one 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

in order to have a well trained dog you make time to devote to training
and socializing. you don't need energy to train and socialize. you train and
socialize whether you have the energy or not. what you don't do is blame 
the dog for her behaviour and make excuses for not training and socializing.



New Owner said:


> We aren't thinking about re-homing her because she isn't cute,
> 
> >>>>> we just don't have the energy, the time,<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have NEVER heard the match up the butt thing. I think the response to a perspective puppy buyer to that scenario would be "Hmmm, and did that work?" 

I would then talk to any friends with pups and let them know that someone is out there that will do this to a pup. 

I have to ask though, is it the texture of the match head, or ingredients in the match head that is supposed to stimulate defecation. 

Thermometers is the only thing I put in my dogs' butts, and only wwhen needed. 

In all I agree with Sunflowers. Call a rescue. Explain the situation. And have them find her a home. 

Off the top of my head, the things that bother me:
1. alpha female 8.5 month old puppy -- the alph baloney is way over-done.

2. A shepherd puppy who is stubborn -- normally stubbornness in shepherd puppies is usually a reflection of the impatience of the owner. When some pups sense that impatience, they shut down, and cannot do what you want. The impatience escalates, and the owner labels the puppy stubborn. 

3. Can afford to buy a puppy at a pet store but cannot afford a trainer. Your dog is having serious issues. She needs more than what you are doing for her on your own. 

There is more, but I have to go. I think the dog need to go to a hope that will have more patience and will be able to deal effectively with her issues.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> A different thread. If you dont like the idea then WHY ON EARTH would you RECOMMEND or even MENTION the idea to someone who already is in deep with their dog?????


I don't like a lot of things, everyone is different. Apparently my trainer along with a few people likes it. It worked. Why wouldn't I recommend it?

Take a pill


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

[/QUOTE]The dog will be better off in another home where they understand her needs and provide for them. Please find a rescue.[/QUOTE]

This. I agree with sunflowers. Do it soon before the dog gets more screwed up.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

When babies are constipated sometimes you stick a thermometer up their butt to try and help them go. Maybe that's what the "trainer" meant? Not LIT matches right? Either way it's odd, it's a dog. And it doesn't correlate to potty training at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow this thread... wow some of you should be highly ashamed to even speak again here. 

OP, all you need to do is practice. Practice makes perfect. Some of the people are right here. Call a good trainer for advice on your situation maybe work out payment arrangements since you work 10 hour days, obviously there is money somewhere. We arwnt problem solvers only advice givers. 

If you don't want to put in time anf a bit of money then yes definitely give the pup to someone who WILL do whats right for the pup. Obviously there is some love there because you still have the pup. Its time to out your foot down and take control of the situation. You cannot train a dog if you yourself are unsure because they can pick up on that. Stand your ground and be firm. Crate the pup when you cant/wont train. The dog will get the idea soon enough. It takes time and patience. You cant just snap your fingers and voilà training is done.be patient and have hope. Be positive about the training anf the dog will be more then willing to please you. When im not home, my pups favorite this is the couch. She drags it all over the house. A bit of training and crating anf it can be solved.

Sorry for the bad grammar. Im on my phone and its 1:30 a.m. here

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Hi New Owner,

I know how you feel about frustrated! At 8 months, I couldn't let my dog wander in my house unless she was tied to my waist or I could watch her every move. I crated her all the times I couldn't do that. I moved everything off counters and into cupboards. She is 2 now, and just a few months ago, I left a pair of glasses out. I was having a week where she was consistently under-exercised (my fault!) and she chewed them up. $300 shiny dollars right there. But, I know it DOES get better. 

Here are some suggestions for you:

1. Problem: Overly destructive in house? Barking at night in crate?
That's a sign of not enough exercise. When my dog was younger, if she was under-exercised consistently (for a few days), she would have trouble settling down at night. This is because your dog probably sleeps during the day when you are at work. So it's hard for the dog to settle down and sleep again at night if you don't exercise the dog.

At 8.5 months, your dog has the body of an adult, but WAYYY more energy since it is still a puppy who wants to GO GO GO! Increase the exercise! You mentioned it doesn't want to walk when on leash? What about if you run and squeal? Will she chase you? 

2. You mentioned she doesn't like toys. Have you tried a flirt pole? Amazon.com: Kyjen Tail Teaser Dog Toy with Refill: Pet Supplies
This is the one I have. BEST 15 I've ever spent. It is GREAT for tiring out pups. when my dog was younger, I started all my walks with a 5-10 minute flirt pole session and then went for the walk. I haven't seen a dog who doesn' tlike this toy yet. This toy will get destroyed if you leave it with your dog. Only play with this when you are with her.

3. Sounds like you have a carpet at home which is why you keep having to steam it! When I got my puppy, I went to a home hardware store, bought a large sheet of tarp (the kind they use to wrap plants in the winter) and covered all the carpet in my house by duct taping it to the floor. If you seal it well, it would help on the steaming costs. The tarp is around $20, and it makes cleaning up after accidents REAL easy.

4. Destroys everything in house?
My dog is 2 now, and a few months ago, I left my glasses out. I was having a really busy week when she was under-exercised. She chewed them up. $300 shiny dollars gone. When she was younger (8.5 months old), I could only have her loose in the house when I could watch her CONSTANTLY. Other times, I had her tied to my waist with a leash, or crated. I put EVERYTHING away in drawers and my house is still pretty bare right now. At 2, she's getting better, but I put away anything I would get upset if destroyed.

I suggest:
-Don't leave things out on counters
-EXERCISE HER ALOT MORE
-If you can't watch, crate her. But be REASONABLE about the amount of time you crate her. 8 hours a day while you work is alot already.
-When you are home, keep her on a leash tied to your waist.

5. STUBBORN, have troubles training?
Sign up for a class! They are around $100 for 5-6 classes. You can ask some questions before/after class about the other troubles you are having. It is a GODSEND.

Hang in there! I know it's really difficult when you are working hard, and the dog isn't really listening. Don't yell at your puppy. She will trust you less if you keep yelling at her since she doens't understand what she is doing wrong.

If you REALLY have had enough and don't want to try, do contact a rescue.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

KNOCK IT OFF, NOW.

Just as a heads up, because I'm getting tired of the back and forth I'm removing any post here that have NOTHING to with the OP.

As for sticking matches up a dogs butt, old school , and it is NOT good advice or a suggestion to give to someone, when one doesn't know what the heck it is in the first place. I don't care if a person has been training for 50 years, use common sense , don't believe everything you hear..

With that, if your post disappears I removed it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I will say one thing about the "match" trick.
At dog shows, maybe before an airplane flight or long trip, when you are trying to get the dog to relieve itself ,, you have walked it, etc there is a very easy solution using a match, but this would not be recommended as a housebreaking aid.
You use a paper match and insert the paper end, not the match head, into the rectum maybe 1/2". If the dog does actually have to relieve itself and have a bowel movement, the stimulation of the match will make it go, "there is something there and I have to make it get out" situation. 
It is not painful or dangerous, but will work. This is not a housebreaking tool at all.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wyominggrandma said:


> I will say one thing about the "match" trick.
> At dog shows, maybe before an airplane flight or long trip, when you are trying to get the dog to relieve itself ,, you have walked it, etc there is a very easy solution using a match, but this would not be recommended as a housebreaking aid.
> You use a paper match and insert the paper end, not the match head, into the rectum maybe 1/2". If the dog does actually have to relieve itself and have a bowel movement, the stimulation of the match will make it go, "there is something there and I have to make it get out" situation.
> It is not painful or dangerous, but will work. This is not a housebreaking tool at all.


So, after talking to my friends about the nut with the matches, I would then learn the trick that some of them would have certainly have heard about. But you have to admit, it sounds pretty crazy. My guess with the match, is that those matches are small enough that there would be no way to accidently do any damage, so long as no idiot thought they should light the darn thing.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

ETA. I repeated what the previous poster said, deleted


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

OP- You sound tired. Really tired, and I get it. You have this picture of how you want your life with your dog to be when you get it. You see other people happily playing with their dogs, and peacefully walking them around the neighborhood, cuddling with them on the couch, and generally having a great furry best friend. Then you bring home your own "best friend" and it's nothing like that. You read about people who use a crate and a schedule to house train in a week or less and it just makes you feel more frustrated, because it just doesn't work for you. A lot of people on here have given some really good advice, so I don't want to repeat a ton, but I do want to offer some encouragement 

Training a dog is frustrating and some are more frustrating than others. Breathe. Take a break. Drop the dog off at a friend's and go out for dinner without worrying about your carpet. Give her to a relative overnight and get a solid night's sleep. Find a way to relax, and then come back. Refreshed. Because while feeling frustrated is completely natural, it will not help solve your problems. Your dog might be more difficult than others, or it might not, but in the end it doesn't really matter because you'll need the same good attitude and endless patience to get the dog you dreamed of in the beginning.

Also, as to the money issue, prevention is always cheaper than replacing furniture, carpet, sanity, etc. Maybe you have an affordable doggy daycare that will give your dog exercise (and keep her off your carpet) while you're at work? Or if she's in a crate while you're out, at least she can't chew things. The downside to this method is that she WILL need exercise when you get home (and are probably feeling exhausted from a long workday). Maybe there is a local dog park you can take her to where she can run around with other dogs and get exercise?

For chew toys, the black kongs are awesome! Hard nylabones and antlers are also pretty indestructible. If you know someone who hunts, you can probably get free antlers instead of buying them at the pet store.

For training, a professional (one on one or in a class) can save you a lot of money (not to mention headaches) in the future. If you really can't swing it, though, you can learn a ton online (search tag dog training on YouTube) and if you couple that knowledge with a cheerful attitude, consistency, and endless patience you can make a lot of progress on your own.

Really though, if you can find a way to give your dog a butt ton of exercise everyday, you will find that everything else gets easier  Good luck and sorry for the length lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

OP I wanted to add. When I first got my dog (he was my first dog though) I felt the same way because I expected one thing (wrongly) and got another. At some point I felt I was in over my head and got a trainer. 

It only took him coming out once and giving me solutions for all my "problems" to make me calm down. I think it's the feeling of not knowing what to do that makes you go crazy. 
If you're willing to work with your dog there's def hope. 
My dog kept biting and jumping on me when I first got him, I actually thought I got an aggressive dog (10 weeks old). 

Anyway, I don't want to type out a bunch of solutions if you're not looking to keep him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

selzer said:


> I have NEVER heard the match up the butt thing. I think the response to a perspective puppy buyer to that scenario would be "Hmmm, and did that work?"
> 
> I would then talk to any friends with pups and let them know that someone is out there that will do this to a pup.
> 
> I have to ask though, is it the texture of the match head, or ingredients in the match head that is supposed to stimulate defecation.


To be fair, handlers at dog shows have been doing this for years, its called "Matching". When I first started to show my huskies I also was shown this. Why? To make sure the dog does not deficate in the ring. I had trained my dogs to do their business on command so this method was never used by me.

As for why it works....over the years I have heard several reasons from the sulphur to just having something inserted. 

I don't like this method for any reason and am shocked a trainer would suggest it as a housebreaking aid!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My guess is that when you are at the end of your rope with a dog, even one positive poo session in the appropriate place may make a huge difference. 

Last night I was really tired, and thought that the best bet was to rehome the puppy before the frustration causes serious damage to the pup. 

I strongly suggest to the OP, that if he wants to keep this dog, to totally reject any notion that this puppy is stubborn. Every thing that you have tried to work with the stubborn puppy hasn't worked. Why? Because your stubborn puppy is not stubborn at all. Which means you are approaching this little individual with a punishing, irritated demeaner. And that, whether you have physically or verbally punished the pup or not, is making things worse, not better. 

You need to change your attitude. Forget about alphas, and Cesar and all that boloney. When you think your dog is stubborn, stop, count ten, and remember that the puppy WANTS to do what is right, you just need to help him/her get where she needs to be. If you are to the level of yelling right now, completely cut that out. It isn't working. A quick eh-eh, is enough and out you go with her, if you catch her in the act. Even if she leaves 90% of whatever inside, praise her for any amount outside. 

You can get through this. But especially with where she comes from, you really need to ante up and pay for some classes. A good set of classes will have an instructor who will welcome questions about behaviors out of class, and will have some good ideas. 

Good luck. I have a seven month old. Her problem is excited urination. When I come to the babygate separating her area to the living room, she jumps up on the baby gate for pets and leaks while I am petting her head. You cannot do any sort of correction, she will grow out of it, if I don't make it worse. So yesterday, she did not leak when I petted her, nor the night before -- Yay!!! she is getting over it. 

Today, my brother and his friend and my dad was over delivering a fridge and I let her out, and she ran around and around, and I cought her to put her back, and she piddled -- all excited. It can be frustrating. I hear that, but if I over-react it will take much longer, and be much more difficult to get where I want to be. If I over-react in potty areas, it will bleed through to other training as well. The last thing you want is for your puppy to look at you as a terrible ogre. We love these dogs, if they are frightened of us, than it really hurts. We do not want to break their spirit, we want them to be happy, and full of personality. We do not want them compliant robots. We do not want them fearful of us. 

Trust me on this, if you are thinking the dog is stubborn, and she is not, than it will come through in your demeaner toward her, and she will become afraid of you, which will make her much harder to train, and more likely to make dangerous mistakes down the road.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> To be fair, handlers at dog shows have been doing this for years, its called "Matching". When I first started to show my huskies I also was shown this. Why? To make sure the dog does not deficate in the ring. I had trained my dogs to do their business on command so this method was never used by me.
> 
> As for why it works....over the years I have heard several reasons from the sulphur to just having something inserted.
> 
> I don't like this method for any reason and am shocked a trainer would suggest it as a housebreaking aid!!


I just looked it up 

How To Match Your Dog To Make It Poop

Problem with the suggestion Lalachka made was that people reading this may think wooden matches should be used ....


Long discussion about it here:
http://www.dogster.com/forums/Behavior_and_Training/thread/642781


----------



## mightyschwartz (Aug 12, 2013)

Not having read the whole thing, you said that you bring her in and as soon as you turn your back she poops on the floor. Why isn't she being crated until she poops? She won't be able to hold it forever. Just crate her and take her outside every 15 minutes after she eats until she poops. Consistency.


----------



## mightyschwartz (Aug 12, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I just looked it up
> 
> How To Match Your Dog To Make It Poop
> 
> ...


Wishing I hadn't read that... what in the heck?! My dog now pees and poops on command. I can't imagine jamming stuff in their butt.


----------

